# unusual frog ?



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Found this unusual looking frog in my garden, mating with a toad.
What do you think ?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

looks like a fairly normal common frog to me. slightly unusual patern maybe with the spots mostly grouped in a couple of places but they are very variable anyway. as for mating a toad, in the breeding season male frogs and toads will lituraly grab anything that moves and cling on. he would have probably figured out his mistake eventuly and let go.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> looks like a fairly normal common frog to me. slightly unusual patern maybe with the spots mostly grouped in a couple of places but they are very variable anyway. as for mating a toad, in the breeding season male frogs and toads will lituraly grab anything that moves and cling on. he would have probably figured out his mistake eventuly and let go.


Thanks, do you think his head seems wider than normal ?
Those spots look strange on close up, not smooth like a normal frog, zoom in, see what you think.


----------

